# Looking to Adopt a Pigeon in North East Lincolnshire



## pterry97 (11 mo ago)

Hi all, 

I grew up rearing racing pigeons with my grandad when I was young, I've always adored these birds and am always a sucker for carrying pigeon feed whenever I go out to throw for the local ferals. I'm almost 25 now and have decided I can make the decision to home my very own pigeon for the first time in years. They seemed to be so easy to find back in the day, but now since my grandad has passed I can't seem to find any about that need rehoming whatsoever. I'd rather take in an ex-racer/feral than a pedigree bred any day, but they seem so hard to find these days. I've actually been searching on and off for the past 2 years with no success.

Are there any rescues around NE Lincolnshire that are swooping under my radar? My searches have been nothing but futile so far, unfortunately I can't travel far as I have very limited transport access, so I can't cross country to pick up any strays. But if anyone has better luck than I do with locating somewhere where I can take in a pigeon that needs a home, please let me know!


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello, 

why would you not want a pedigree racing pigeon, if that’s what your grandad did?
Its not the same thing as taking care of unknown birds that maybe sick. Yes, it’s very good feeding feral pigeons that are hungry, but if you want just 1 pet pigeon it’s better to get a known healthy bird. Unless you rescued an injured or sick bird.

Good Luck


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> why would you not want a pedigree racing pigeon, if that’s what your grandad did?
> Its not the same thing as taking care of unknown birds that maybe sick. Yes, it’s very good feeding feral pigeons that are hungry, but if you want just 1 pet pigeon it’s better to get a known healthy bird. Unless you rescued an injured or sick bird.
> ...


----------



## EFord (9 mo ago)

I would imagine the reason you can't find an ex-racer or racer stray is that they are routinely culled as being 'failures' by breeders. I found this out just recently after I found a really beautiful, but starving, one year old pink racing pigeon in my garden that had flown mistakenly all the way from Belgium to the UK. I contacted a local breeder who reluctantly took it. He contacted the owner who did not want it back. I don't know what this beautiful pigeon's fate will be, but I fear it may already be dead. I feel distraught as no one wants them - even animal and wildlife rescues are reluctant as they would be overwhelmed with unwanted racers.

All racing industries are very cruel in this way because animals are seen as commodities to be used and only 'winners' have any value at all.

If I were you, I would try finding a breeder close to you and ask them to send you any unwanted strays or birds that didn't make the grade - there are plenty of them. (Assuming you have the facilities to care for them responsibly).


----------



## pterry97 (11 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> why would you not want a pedigree racing pigeon, if that’s what your grandad did?
> Its not the same thing as taking care of unknown birds that maybe sick. Yes, it’s very good feeding feral pigeons that are hungry, but if you want just 1 pet pigeon it’s better to get a known healthy bird. Unless you rescued an injured or sick bird.
> ...


I mostly didn't want to buy stock when I always hear of rescues in need of homes, though these constant flood of rescues are never near where I live anymore. I did eventually get in touch with a rescue further South in need to rehome a bunch of disabled pigeons who were taking up too much space that they needed for more patients, and now fortunately am homing two little beauties who have paired up. They hate people and by proxy, me, but we've been making strides and its been fun watching them get used to home life.


----------



## pterry97 (11 mo ago)

EFord said:


> I would imagine the reason you can't find an ex-racer or racer stray is that they are routinely culled as being 'failures' by breeders. I found this out just recently after I found a really beautiful, but starving, one year old pink racing pigeon in my garden that had flown mistakenly all the way from Belgium to the UK. I contacted a local breeder who reluctantly took it. He contacted the owner who did not want it back. I don't know what this beautiful pigeon's fate will be, but I fear it may already be dead. I feel distraught as no one wants them - even animal and wildlife rescues are reluctant as they would be overwhelmed with unwanted racers.
> 
> All racing industries are very cruel in this way because animals are seen as commodities to be used and only 'winners' have any value at all.
> 
> If I were you, I would try finding a breeder close to you and ask them to send you any unwanted strays or birds that didn't make the grade - there are plenty of them. (Assuming you have the facilities to care for them responsibly).


Ah, this is just how people are these days. It's a shame, isn't it? Fortunately I managed to contact a rescue further South who were looking for people to rehome their disabled non-releasable ferals, and have ended up with a pair of grumpy birds who enjoy disliking me. But I like a challenge, and they're very cute, so I'm happy with the outcome haha


----------



## EFord (9 mo ago)

pterry97 said:


> Ah, this is just how people are these days. It's a shame, isn't it? Fortunately I managed to contact a rescue further South who were looking for people to rehome their disabled non-releasable ferals, and have ended up with a pair of grumpy birds who enjoy disliking me. But I like a challenge, and they're very cute, so I'm happy with the outcome haha


I'm so glad you found some pigeons who need your help. 

I wish I had been able to find someone like you for the pink racer. I feel so distressed as it trusted me and I helped to trap it. I didn't know at the time what would happen to it, but I still feel terrible. I hope I never find myself in that situation again.

Good luck with your pigeons. Thank you for caring.


----------

